# Embarrasing experience of Medical at Rele clinic Mumbai



## matty911 (Mar 27, 2014)

I had an embarrassing experience at rele clinic in Mumbai 

Not sure if its mandatory, but the Doc asks to remove all your clothes except your briefs. 
Later on as I shared this with one of my friend and his wife, they said of a similar embarrassment. 
Although there was a lady attendant when his wife was getting examined and she was given an apron, which was completely open from behind and she had to sit up to reveal her bare back to have the checkup. 

Hence a piece of alert advise to all, especially girls, before visting rele, you may like to have urselves examined by a lady doc. 

Also did others faced such a procedure anywhere else in India ?


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

This sounds extreme and illegal. In my place, they only take blood and urine samples, measure blood pressure and do xray for chest in which you can even keep your undergarment. Why do you have to take off your clothes???


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh no! That sounds nothing like medical checkup for Australian immigration. When labour workers are recruited in mass figures for foreign countries (especially for Middle East) people are checked such vigorously. But, for migration to Australia, that is so unheard of and unorthodox! The best would be to avoid such a clinic.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Same thing happened in GYD, Hyderabad. We thought it was normal by the doctor to check for any kind of lumps.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

nothing uncommon, see panel physician instructions:

Applicants must be requested to remove sufficient clothing for a full and appropriate medical examination. This 
includes an assessment of general appearance, a full head to toe examination of all major systems and 
extremities and mental health assessment. This will require that all clothing should be removed, with the 
exception of underwear. Applicants must be able to undress and dress in private with access to a changing 
room or curtained-off area, or be shielded by a privacy screen. A gown and sheet should be offered when the 
applicant needs to undress for physical examination. 


http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> nothing uncommon, see panel physician instructions:
> 
> Applicants must be requested to remove sufficient clothing for a full and appropriate medical examination. This
> includes an assessment of general appearance, a full head to toe examination of all major systems and
> ...


I second this. 

I do not know what exactly transpired at the clinic but, If one is uncomfortable at any stage of the examination, they should ask questions.

Out of the three panel physicians in Mumbai Rele Clinic is the better one. Results are uploaded online fairly quick.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't see anything wrong either.
It's not like they asked to take your clothes at a coffee shop... it's a clinic and it's a doctor, for sakes...


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree. This is just normal procedure. Some doctors ask you to completly remove your cloths. Some don't. I've been to both kinds for Australian visa medical checkups.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Extreme and illegal? Perfectly normal procedure. Looking for abnormalities and scars from operations etc.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Me and wife were asked to remove only clothes from waist up. And it was a lady doctor


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Extreme and illegal? Perfectly normal procedure. Looking for abnormalities and scars from operations etc.


Yes it is EXTREME , but on docs front . They have to witness so many of us in our birthday suites , just because we decided to migrate to a foreign land .

My heart goes out to them


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> Extreme and illegal? Perfectly normal procedure. Looking for abnormalities and scars from operations etc.


I guess Extreme, illegal and normal are subjective terms in this context. Coming from South Asia, I can completely understand OP's fustration. 

I think we should understand that when we are going to a foreign country there are different rules in the society. What is extreme to us can very well be normal to them. We need to adapt or it is going to be difficult to assimilate into their society.


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

This is normal practice.
The docs need to check if the patient has any scars left from surgeries, like operations on heart or internal organs.
This is the reason they ask to take off your clothes (waist up only).
The docs just do their job.


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

snarayan said:


> nothing uncommon, see panel physician instructions:
> 
> Applicants must be requested to remove sufficient clothing for a full and appropriate medical examination. This
> includes an assessment of general appearance, a full head to toe examination of all major systems and
> ...


Very good link and a perfect proof that this is perfectly legal and normal.


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

The two guys opposing this practice in the thread are from Saudi Arabia and Bangladesh.
Guys, I'm also from a country where Islam is the primary religion. But doctors examining women are, themselves, women. No religious beliefs are hurt during the procedure.

Also, this is a thread of "Australian Immigration". In Australia the beliefs may differ, so if anyone is uncomfortable with something or if anything is against their beliefs, they can always TELL the doctor during the procedure.

Also, what AncientGlory said below is 100% correct.



AncientGlory said:


> I guess Extreme, illegal and normal are subjective terms in this context. Coming from South Asia, I can completely understand OP's fustration.
> 
> I think we should understand that when we are going to a foreign country there are different rules in the society. What is extreme to us can very well be normal to them. We need to adapt or it is going to be difficult to assimilate into their society.


You need to adapt to the beliefs of the country you're going to. Otherwise - why move to such a country at all?


----------



## matty911 (Mar 27, 2014)

snarayan said:


> nothing uncommon, see panel physician instructions:
> 
> Applicants must be requested to remove sufficient clothing for a full and appropriate medical examination. This
> includes an assessment of general appearance, a full head to toe examination of all major systems and
> ...


Yes, this explains it, but out of so many tests I had for overseas travel/insurance, I never faced such a thing. 
I believe the doctor is not at fault, and had a lady attended as per medical rules. Same as the case with male gynecologist. But still some women may like to have it done by a lady doctor. So please do inquire.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Deejay_TNT,
OK, let's not bring religious sentiments into it. Most ppl do not encounter situations where they are asked to get naked. I did not have to. I witnessed the same clinic asking a man to be in his underpants because he was en route to some middle eastern country as a labour worker. I mentioned that in my first post. That guy seemed comfortable and was walking around like that even in the waiting area. He was mentally prepared because he knew which country he would go to for work. The same clinic was applying two different procedures to ppl going to different countries. So it depends, to some extent, on the guidelines set by destination countries.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

What if you had to undergo to a surgery? 
I understand the religion is a valid point here, but still, this is a professional, performing a professional job. It's not like someone asking you to take your clothes off in the middle of a public park.

Cheers


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

If this was illegal, there should not have been a single male gynaecologist in Middle East and South East Asia 

What if you had a major surgery and did not declare it in the form 26, or what if you had skin cancer and never declared. The only way is for the doctor to inspect your body.

The doctor is just doing his job, so no fuss about it.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't want to hurt anyone's sentiments here but, it's just procedure that they are following. If someone is uncomfortable they can ask questions, right? Nobody was forcing anyone to take off their clothes, when taking a medical exam. I had received negative feedback on the procedure at Lilavati hospital - they delayed a friend of mine for over two months! Also, there are threads on this forum wherein people have complained about the poor service on part of the other two panel physicians in Mumbai.

Routine procedure guys - let's not flag a clinic that actually gets the job done, and uploads your medical results ASAP.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

any experience with medical in Lilavati, Mumbai? Are they open on Saturdays? the website says only Monday to Friday 9AM to 4PM. Department closed on Saturday, Sunday and Public Holidays


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

Addy11 said:


> any experience with medical in Lilavati, Mumbai? Are they open on Saturdays? the website says only Monday to Friday 9AM to 4PM. Department closed on Saturday, Sunday and Public Holidays


Yes Lilavati, Mumb is open on saturdays but only 1st half of the day. You can request them while taking an appointment that you want to come on saturdays as you working and only saturdays of for you, as we did.
We got our medicals done frm Lilavati, Mumbai itself. It was a nice experience. It was quick though. As per our appointment taken We reached 10 Am and got free around 11:45 to 12 noon. 
Our reports were uploaded by hospital staff very next day itself. We got it done at the end of may and got out ViSA grant on 14th august. Charges 3200 per person.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Rele guys are really good, they uploaded the result in 2-3 days in my case.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

it's not like they asked you to do it in public, in front of other people, in front of opposite sex doctor, or asked you to take off your underwear !

in my country all young men have to undergo that (take off all clothes except underwear) for the mandatory military service medical check, and they do it in batches (hundreds of them stripped down at the same time) 


you are making mountains out of a molehill


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks for the quick update! I have an appointment at 9AM this saturday. charges revised to 3800 from 1-Jul-2014 

also, is the eMedical the same as "Instruction for Australian Medical Examination (501, 502, 707)" mentioned on Lilavati website?



mayindia said:


> Yes Lilavati, Mumb is open on saturdays but only 1st half of the day. You can request them while taking an appointment that you want to come on saturdays as you working and only saturdays of for you, as we did.
> We got our medicals done frm Lilavati, Mumbai itself. It was a nice experience. It was quick though. As per our appointment taken We reached 10 Am and got free around 11:45 to 12 noon.
> Our reports were uploaded by hospital staff very next day itself. We got it done at the end of may and got out ViSA grant on 14th august. Charges 3200 per person.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

Addy11 said:


> thanks for the quick update! I have an appointment at 9AM this saturday. charges revised to 3800 from 1-Jul-2014
> 
> also, is the eMedical the same as "Instruction for Australian Medical. Examination (501, 502, 707)" mentioned on Lilavati website?


U r welcome..
Yes emedical is same - u just need to gi over there and register for australian health medicals and they would handle rest. Its quiet simple.

All the best


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks



mayindia said:


> U r welcome..
> Yes emedical is same - u just need to gi over there and register for australian health medicals and they would handle rest. Its quiet simple.
> 
> All the best


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Just remembered this old thread today after finishing my medicals. Thought I'd share my experience.

I took my family for the medicals today to Lilavati Hospital in Bandra, Mumbai. The whole exercise took about 3 1/2 hours because of the crowd.

I wasn't asked to remove my clothes at any point in Lilavati except during the X-ray when I was asked to remove the shirt.

The only thing of note was, I had a water borne Hepatitis infection (Hep E) a few years ago, so the doctor wanted me to test for Hep A and B also, more as a precaution. She said the medicals may get referred due to the Hep E declaration and they will ask for these tests, so better preempt them to save time.

Apart from this, the process went smoothly, albeit a bit slowly. People were pleasant and helpful all through.


----------

